# US Estate Tax



## cwbsucks (Mar 30, 2010)

Where can I find information for Canadians who own US property in regards to US Estate Tax?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Try Googling US Estate Tax for Canadians"

One of the first ones that came up was:

http://www.bdo.ca/library/publications/tax/taxbulletins/092005.cfm

From the sound of things you should talk to a tax preparer in the state where the property is located.


----------

